# Bisad School - any feedback?



## Lau24 (Apr 8, 2013)

We have been offered a place at Bisad , Y1 for our daughter, was wondering if anybody has children there or any feedback. I am getting conflicting reviews ... We have a place at Pearl and our long term term aim was Yasmina or Bsak so have been thrown a bit of a curve ball here .. The commute would be much better as we are in Golf Gardens and she wouldnt have to change schools!

Many thanks


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Lau24 said:


> We have been offered a place at Bisad , Y1 for our daughter, was wondering if anybody has children there or any feedback. I am getting conflicting reviews ... We have a place at Pearl and our long term term aim was Yasmina or Bsak so have been thrown a bit of a curve ball here .. The commute would be much better as we are in Golf Gardens and she wouldnt have to change schools!
> 
> Many thanks


bisad is good for the younger ones, no probs there, they did have issues with seniors but getting sorted.... i would put in bisad as its very easy to get to and keep applying for bsak etc


----------

